# I10 bridge



## bam10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Has anyone catch triple tails around the I10 bridge and train tracks? What else is good to fish for in that area?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Havent seen any triple tails but have done good on sheepshead there.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I didnt know triple tails came inshore?


----------



## bam10 (Jul 13, 2013)

*I 10*

A friend of mine told me they were catching some out there. Not fimiliar with the area so wanted to ask. Where are the sheepheasteelhead being caught?


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

had an old boss who used to catch tripletail at the trestle this time a year with live shrimp freelined. theres a set of submerged rocks marked by some poles next to the tracks, he said thats usually the spot....


----------



## bam10 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you! I will have to check it out. :thumbup:


----------

